# What Kind of Vaper are you?



## Marzuq (18/12/14)

Seeing how much the forum has grown over the last year i thought it would be interesting to see what members expect from their daily vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (18/12/14)

1.Flavour
2. TH
3. Clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/12/14)

1. Flavour
2. Clouds
3. Throat Hit


----------



## Silver (18/12/14)

Flavour and throat hit both equally important

Clouds not important but nice on occasion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (18/12/14)

Silver said:


> Clouds not important but nice on occasion


 Party trick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (18/12/14)

1. Flavour
2. Density. 
3.Flavour 
Th not important

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (18/12/14)

I get the need for different things at different times. When I want nice flavour, the Reo comes out, when I want Clouds, I lung hit the Atlantis, throat hit, I mix some high nic flavour that kicks my ass for a few drags, so it varies

All I can say is that I'm seriously glad that vaping gives me all these options, with stinkies I had to take what I got

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (18/12/14)

Derick said:


> I get the need for different things at different times. When I want nice flavour, the Reo comes out, when I want Clouds, I lung hit the Atlantis, throat hit, I mix some high nic flavour that kicks my ass for a few drags, so it varies
> 
> All I can say is that I'm seriously glad that vaping gives me all these options, with stinkies I had to take what I got


Ah, glad to see the Reo is still doing duty! You are one of the very first Reonauts in South Africa.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (18/12/14)

Derick said:


> I mix some high nic flavour that kicks my ass for a few drags


 lol i have a little Reo bottle with some 24mg just for that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (18/12/14)

Flavour
Throat Hit 
Clouds. With the Bombies jooses much clouds - must say I like it more than I expected.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (18/12/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, glad to see the Reo is still doing duty! You are one of the very first Reonauts in South Africa.


It's definitely in the rotation - Although I like it, I'm perhaps not quite the obsessive lover of it as a lot of reonauts are  Not the Reo's fault at all, just my personal idiosyncrasies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/14)

Most of the day and night it's the flavour of the Cyclone on the REO... but sometimes the Phenom with a Atlantis comes out for cloud blowing and a different taste which is still great!

Here is a shot of my go to mods in the sunlight! At last there is a perfect day with no wind and not a cloud in the sky! The holiday makers are going to burn today!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/14)

Lovely @Rob Fisher 
Thats a great picture
I like the composure with the wooden stumps

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (18/12/14)

Mine in order is:

Flavour
Clouds
TH (I like it but not too harsh)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pravs (18/12/14)

I would have to say a little bit of everything. Lots of options when it comes to vaping


----------



## Pravs (18/12/14)

Love the pic of the Reo @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (18/12/14)

1. Thoat...cough, cough...hit 
2. Flavour + Clouds

Still looking for the holy grail (all of the above in equal parts)...

Also, I'm a human vaper

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/12/14)

free3dom said:


> 1. Thoat...cough, cough...hit
> 2. Flavour + Clouds
> 
> Still looking for the holy grail (all of the above in equal parts)...
> ...



you might get close to finding a suitable option but i think there is always going to be something lacking. i satisfy the one i like the most and everything else comes second


----------



## free3dom (18/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> you might get close to finding a suitable option but i think there is always going to be something lacking. i satisfy the one i like the most and everything else comes second



It's that impossible balancing act...good thing is it's a great journey trying to find it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/12/14)

free3dom said:


> It's that impossible balancing act...good thing is it's a great journey trying to find it


yeah i just stocked up on quite a few juices now too. just need them to steep then the good part starts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (18/12/14)

Silver said:


> Flavour and throat hit both equally important
> 
> Clouds not important but nice on occasion


Same here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (18/12/14)

I am a little bit of everything. One thing that I have noticed though. I am really starting to rather go for the mods with the RDA ontop then the Mod with the tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (18/12/14)

Im in it for the clouds bro...

1. Clouds
2. Flavour
3. TH

Being a Lung Hitter, I dont like too much of a TH. High VG, Low NIC for me


----------



## Humbolt (18/12/14)

Clouds for me with flavour a close second.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey (18/12/14)

1.Clouds and Flavour

TH not important(only zero nicotine flavours)


----------



## BhavZ (18/12/14)

I'm a curious Vaper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/12/14)

I like a bit of everything but flavour comes first closely followed by TH, clouds are nice, would miss them if they weren't there. I've just ventured a bit further down the ohm range and built a 0.4ohm 26g parallel on my Veritas, this gives a really nice balance between the three, especially when dripping 50/50 18mg


----------



## whatalotigot (18/12/14)

Cloud
Flavour (close 2nd)
TH (dont dig throat hits)


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (18/12/14)

Lazy vaper
Cloud chaser
Cloud chaser 
Bomb waiting to detonate 
Don't sit close to me if Im Vaping I might explode


----------

